

MoBeers - Mobile Development Talks + Beers in Waterloo - michaelrlitt
http://blog.vidyard.com/event-review-mobeers-mobile-development-beers

======
jrodgers
MoBeers was also mentioned in this Globe and Mail article about RIM:

[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/in-rims-
waterl...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/in-rims-waterloo-the-
stakes-have-never-been-higher/article2271951/)

------
CosmicShadow
I wish I could have made it to this, but by the time my availability opened up
it was sold out!

------
PureSin
will there be another one next term? Missed this one due to being away on Coop
term.

~~~
yblokhin
yep, mobeers 3 is currently being planned right now. very big names are on
their way to waterloo ;)

------
nixpa
that's awesome

